# LGD afraid of doe



## KellyE (May 31, 2019)

I’m new to this goat thing. And I’ve probably already screwed this thing up. But here goes.. our LGD is afraid of our Kinder doe and keeps jumping the gate to leave the pasture. There seems to be no issues during the day but something happens at night. I think the doe will not allow the dog to take shelter. We put 2 more doghouses in the pasture further away from goat shelter and she still jumped the gate and left! I have seen the doe come up on 2 legs at the dog. She did butt her once also(so previous comment about no issues during the day not wholly accurate). They’ve only been together 2 weeks but I’m afraid I’m going to have to get rid of the doe. No one is bleeding and the dog is not acting aggressively at all. Our Pyraneese is fine but the Maremma is losing her mind. The dogs are adults and have both guarded before. Any suggestions appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I've got goats that chase my dogs away anytime they get near each other. They've been doing it for years. The dogs just get out of their way. Not sure how to handle the dog actually jumping out of the pen though.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Welcome to the forum! Treat her like you would if she was being aggressive toward another goat, quarantine her.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Maybe hobble the dog so she has to find a different way to deal with the doe? 

Could you also try rearranging the preferred sleeping area so both mist readjust? Like maybe change the door width, put a dog house or even a sleeping platform up inside, anything else you can move about? Cut a second entrance?
For goats that guard entrances, some folks pound in a t-post and put a wood pallet over it, vertical to divide the entrance. The door guarder can only lay on one side of the panel at a time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You need to stop the dog from jumping out. Bad habit.

https://www.amazon.com/Jump-Restraint-Harness-Prevents-Jumping/dp/B0002JVGPM

Is there anyway to put a video camera out at so you can watch what is happening?

If it is the doe charging and ramming the dog. I would put them in a small area together in the daytime, with you there at all times and squirt the doe with a squirt gun or bottle or even better, if not pregnant, put a dog correction collar on her and zap it when she thinks about messing with the dog. Do this daily until she stops her stuff.

I do have to say, does like her are the best teachers of LGD, to teach the dog to keep their distance, but if she is hurting and being way over aggressive to the dog, that isn't good.


----------

